# WTF is this?!?



## gintasr (Jun 23, 2018)

Junglerice?

Either came in the soil I brought in or was contaminated in the mazama seed I bought. Tried 2-4d/quinclorac and tenacity… no response.

Anything that can control thing besides gly or pulling?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Rough Bluegrass (poa trivialis) is my initial ID but possible could be some other cool season grassy weed. Multiple glyphosate sprays or physical remove to include roots.


----------

